# $785 Ford engine sensor



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While towing a full load up a hill on Friday,I got a warning on the dash "pull over as soon as its safe". While I was pulling over the truck de powered by 90% and died when I put it in park. No restart.
Called tow truck and had it towed to stealer after disconnecting trailer. 
Got to stealer at 10 and went right into shop. 
Turns out there's a EGT probe behind the DPF and it failed. 
It was threaded into pipe in a boss, but being 6 years old, it was pretty much welded in.
Snapped off on removal. Tried easy-out, broke off. Had to drill out threads and use a mini grinder tool to clean out. Spent 4+ hours and finished up at 2. 
Part was $200
Labor 4 hrs at $120 = $480 
Other small parts $55
Tax another $50
Total $784
Towing $95
Total damage $879.

If he couldn't get sensor out, a new DPF and in/out pipes were $2,000.

I guess it's better than payments.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I hope your trailer was still there after this detour.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, still seriously considering sticking with an older Dodge for a replacement of the beast that still has an injection pump instead of this new crap and the insane price of electronic injectors/sensors/pollution crap.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

What make? Not that they aren't all suspect......

I lik pre-planning (if possible) on exhaust gas sensors (Via PB Blaster and time)..... I managed to pull 4 on my car with some pre-planning.when replacing the exhaust. Wonderful stuff PB is.......

Hope you guys can relate this to the new Tier 4 final tractors coming down the pike. Gonna be the same 'chit' with them, only worse.

Your worst nightmare is your tractor derating at a crucial time like in the middle of a field running in front of rain, trying to get the rounds done......

Tow a tractor to the dealer.... don't think so.

Gonna be some interesting stories, I suspect.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Same thing happened to my 2008 duramax last year. Reduced engine power by 50% so I could still drive it but 55 mph was top speed and luckily I was not pulling anything. I knew the Chevy repair was going to be pricey so I took it to the diesel shop. $2000 later, it has 4" straight pipe off the turbo, cold air intake and 4 stage tuner and NO SENSORS. Gained about 250 ponies and my fuel mileage improved by 3 mpg. Only regret, should have done it right out of warranty instead of waiting till 170,000 miles. This is my guy, look him up. www.waglercompetition.com.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Won't be happning with the new stuff. You can't change the fueling parametrs unless you have a large wallet

I didn't even wait with my 7.3 Ford bought it new and took evrything off. Even has a road draft tube.

Thar DPF filter has a service life (that th stealer don't tell you about). When it gets full of ash (and it eventually will), it will generate a code and need to be cleaned or renewed.

On big trucks you change them out and send the full one in to be cleaned. On an ISX cummins, changeout is about 1700 clams.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While walking the lot I noticed a replacement truck for mine is now $65,000.
I'll never be able to afford a new truck or tractor again.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

That is why I a going to run my '08 until it absolutely will not go and then try to find a '10 that some grandpa bought to pull his camper 5000 miles a year.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> That is why I a going to run my '08 until it absolutely will not go and then try to find a '10 that some grandpa bought to pull his camper 5000 miles a year.


Yep, don't care for some of the maintenance issues or payments with the new stuff. Far as the diesels go it will get better though.

Anybody remember the late 80's and 90's cars and gas pickups? About three dozen different pollution controls solenoids or magic black boxes and about 500 miles of vacuum lines under the hood. New ones are much simpler far as pollution control. Not simpler to work on as it seems all engine compartments have gotten smaller but simpler controls.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> While walking the lot I noticed a replacement truck for mine is now $65,000.
> I'll never be able to afford a new truck or tractor again.


Same here. My 97 is a Lariat XLT and a King Raunch comparable to mine is in the 60's, and thats A plan.....

Hell, thats more than the farm cost...............


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Yep, don't care for some of the maintenance issues or payments with the new stuff. Far as the diesels go it will get better though.
> 
> Anybody remember the late 80's and 90's cars and gas pickups? About three dozen different pollution controls solenoids or magic black boxes and about 500 miles of vacuum lines under the hood. New ones are much simpler far as pollution control. Not simpler to work on as it seems all engine compartments have gotten smaller but simpler controls.


Don't hold your breath.....

As stringent as the Tier 4 mandate is, I believe you'll see a movement away from conventional diesel to LNG or some other fuel.

It's already started in the heavy truck arena.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> What make? Not that they aren't all suspect......
> 
> I lik pre-planning (if possible) on exhaust gas sensors (Via PB Blaster and time)..... I managed to pull 4 on my car with some pre-planning.when replacing the exhaust. Wonderful stuff PB is.......
> 
> ...


What make? 
Look at thread title.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> What make?
> Look at thread title.


I'm old and sometimes miss the obvious, but then, they all have bungs and siezed sensors.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I had a DPF replaced on a Dodge C & C under warranty. Had to wait an extra day to pick it up because they broke the sensors screwed into the filter while trying to remove them.

Which reminds me. Is it SOP for these service departments to try to sell you other service work? A dude I dealt with was adamant I have the diff fluid changed . It would be a good time to change the fuel filter. Very persistent. Said look, I have filters at home. The truck has 30,000 miles on it. Don't touch the diff's.

Now it needs a clutch. I guess a dual mass clutch is a poor design. Designed to quiet gear chatter? Hauling rounds with the bale bed doesn't do the clutch any favors with riding clutch pedal all while backing up to align with a bale. Especially the second one. Looks like the next clutch is coming out of Indiana.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Bonfire said:


> Looks like the next clutch is coming out of Indiana.


South Bend Clutch?? We take all our stuff their, usually I can drop something off and Woody will have it taken care of while we stop at an Indian place up the road for a nice curry and the wife will get her mango pudding.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

mlappin said:


> South Bend Clutch?? We take all our stuff their, usually I can drop something off and Woody will have it taken care of while we stop at an Indian place up the road for a nice curry and the wife will get her mango pudding.


Yep.

Looks like it's going to be a dual disk. Ceramic and organic combo. New hydros.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> I had a DPF replaced on a Dodge C & C under warranty. Had to wait an extra day to pick it up because they broke the sensors screwed into the filter while trying to remove them.
> Which reminds me. Is it SOP for these service departments to try to sell you other service work? A dude I dealt with was adamant I have the diff fluid changed . It would be a good time to change the fuel filter. Very persistent. Said look, I have filters at home. The truck has 30,000 miles on it. Don't touch the diff's.
> Now it needs a clutch. I guess a dual mass clutch is a poor design. Designed to quiet gear chatter? Hauling rounds with the bale bed doesn't do the clutch any favors with riding clutch pedal all while backing up to align with a bale. Especially the second one. Looks like the next clutch is coming out of Indiana.


I'm always reminded to get all my service done there. Service writer shows me the line around the building of 6L fords with failed EGR coolers and stretched head bolts or 6.4s with sludged-up rockers because they weren't maintained properly. It's almost as if they're saying if I don't get their $99 oil change and fuel filter changes at their dealership, I won't have a chance on a engine warranty claim. 
Spent $2,800 on extended warranty and have only been able to use it on a worn tie rod ($530).

I don't like this situation. All dealers do this. All the newer diesel trucks are horrible expensive and complex to fix. The liberal enviroMENTALists got us the $3,000 pollution systems. Computers got us on the electronics. 
Considering its now an $8,000 diesel engine upgrade, I'd heavily consider going back to big block gas if I were a buyer right now.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Its a shame how much the trucks cost, and how poor certain areas of the truck are made. We just pulled the bed off my 06 Duramax with 63K on the clock.

The rear frame was getting rusty and I wanted to address it before it got bad. I HOT pressure washed the frame and almost ALL of the factory coating came off. The only spots that aren't down to bare metal is where the previous owner sprayed undercoating on the frame. Whatever coating the factory put on was some sort of waxy/oil coating that a hot pressure washer took right off....Pathetic.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The big problem is we've become a throwaway society even on big ticket items like a pickup. Have enough people around with deep enough pockets that once the warranty is up they'll buy a new $60K pickup, as long as enough people like them are around why would any manufacturer make something to last twenty years anymore?

Far as the corrosion issues go on a pickup we have enough city idiots out in the country now in our neck of the woods that if the state/county don't keep the roads clear and ice free and if they can't drive like morons in the winter like they drive as morons in the summer they bitch whine and moan. God forbid if they should have to leave 10 or 15 minutes earlier in the winter for work due to road conditions. I can remember growing up the county roads never had salt, they were plowed with some sand at the intersections, now even the county uses enough salt so you see blacktop all winter.

Of course the cidiots that are causing grief for the rest of us can afford a new vehicle every five years.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

All the hoopla over phosporus and nitrates leeching in to the Great Lakes and contributing to the algae blooms on Erie.....

I often wonder about all the sodium and where it goes?

My cardinal rule is never venture out between 6 & 9 am or 4 & 6 pm because all the 8-4:30 idiots are driving to and fom work.... and look out....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Who are the majority buyers of the big ticket pickup trucks? Easy answer....

The suburbanite that never uses a pickup truck for anything but a status symbol. Glorified grocery getter.

Just like the subdivision dweller who has to have a FWA diesel tractor to mow his lawn with. Why Kubota has become so popular, they cater to that market and, I suspect the profit margin is substantial too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> The big problem is we've become a throwaway society even on big ticket items like a pickup. Have enough people around with deep enough pockets that once the warranty is up they'll buy a new $60K pickup, as long as enough people like them are around why would any manufacturer make something to last twenty years anymore?
> Far as the corrosion issues go on a pickup we have enough city idiots out in the country now in our neck of the woods that if the state/county don't keep the roads clear and ice free and if they can't drive like morons in the winter like they drive as morons in the summer they bitch whine and moan. God forbid if they should have to leave 10 or 15 minutes earlier in the winter for work due to road conditions. I can remember growing up the county roads never had salt, they were plowed with some sand at the intersections, now even the county uses enough salt so you see blacktop all winter.
> 
> Of course the cidiots that are causing grief for the rest of us can afford a new vehicle every five years.


You can thank lawyers and lawsuits for the excessive use of salt. CYA for the townships and state because, as you mentioned, idiots have to be able to go out for a red box video even if there's 20" on the ground.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> Who are the majority buyers of the big ticket pickup trucks? Easy answer....
> 
> The suburbanite that never uses a pickup truck for anything but a status symbol. Glorified grocery getter.
> 
> Just like the subdivision dweller who has to have a FWA diesel tractor to mow his lawn with. Why Kubota has become so popular, they cater to that market and, I suspect the profit margin is substantial too.


That's a fair assessment, but I think Kubota does a nice job building smaller hay and GP tractors, too.
BTW: I see plenty of subdivision dwellers with John Deere FWA tractors to mow lawns. 
JD pushes em plenty hard, too.
Those JD 748 FWA lawn/garden tractors are ridiculous expensive.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree with expensive. Upwardly mobile suburbanites either have liquid income or want to appear that way. It's more about impressing the neighbors than being practical.

MY BIL has a Kubota BX something or other he mows his lawn with and a backhoe attachment for what, I have no idea. Maybe he's contemplating burying his wife or something......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> All the hoopla over phosporus and nitrates leeching in to the Great Lakes and contributing to the algae blooms on Erie.....
> 
> I often wonder about all the sodium and where it goes?
> 
> My cardinal rule is never venture out between 6 & 9 am or 4 & 6 pm because all the 8-4:30 idiots are driving to and fom work.... and look out....


I think thats why I only have to mow the ditches along the farm every two weeks in the summer and the lawn needs it at least once a week, enough sodium to stunt it but not kill it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ARD Farm said:


> All the hoopla over phosporus and nitrates leeching in to the Great Lakes and contributing to the algae blooms on Erie.....
> 
> I often wonder about all the sodium and where it goes?
> 
> My cardinal rule is never venture out between 6 & 9 am or 4 & 6 pm because all the 8-4:30 idiots are driving to and fom work.... and look out....


Ever drive along the PA turnpike in the western half of the state? There's a swath of dead forest on each side most of the way. The turnpike commission has a bare road (lots and lots of salt) policy. Trees don't like that nearly as much as the motorists.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Screw them damn trees hanging right next to the road. They cause accidents and have cost me a lot of towing mirrors, roof beacons, hay bales, door scratches. 20' back from the road is fine. I could do without the branches & trees ON the road.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Jd- get a pickup like this next time: someone did a nice job. Sweetest looking ford pickup I have seen. Sorry its upside down though


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Is the PA turnpike the 76? Picked it up west bound at Breezewood some years ago. If I remember right, there was construction all the way to Pitt. IIRC, Breezewood interchange is made just for big trucks.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Jd- get a pickup like this next time: someone did a nice job. Sweetest looking ford pickup I have seen. Sorry its upside down though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prolly cummins B series gen 2 powered!!! That's some nice work on it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cute, but I'll pass.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Screw them damn trees hanging right next to the road. They cause accidents and have cost me a lot of towing mirrors, roof beacons, hay bales, door scratches. 20' back from the road is fine. I could do without the branches & trees ON the road.


It has to be at least 100 feet. You must have wide mirrors 

(Yes, the pike is I76. Always under construction but also in better condition than most anything else in the state.)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It'll be nice when we can get all the EPA crap on these trucks to a 250,000 mile reliability level. 
I like the newer comforts like PW, PM, PDL, AC, etc.
Don't need any fancy seats.
I do like the new 550 being rated up to 40,000 GCWR. 
Pretty impressive for a crew cab truck that'll fit in a residential garage.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> It'll be nice when we can get all the EPA crap on these trucks to a 250,000 mile reliability level.
> I like the newer comforts like PW, PM, PDL, AC, etc.
> Don't need any fancy seats.
> I do like the new 550 being rated up to 40,000 GCWR.
> Pretty impressive for a crew cab truck that'll fit in a residential garage.


Back in the 70's, there was this idea of "planned obsolescence" in the Big 3. Most cars had an expected life span of about 35-40,000 miles. Ford was especially bad about this--my father, my father-in-law and myself all bought new 68 Fords. They got rid of theirs in a year--junk.

I couldn't afford to/didn't want to get rid of my 68 Mustang until I just couldn't swing it any more with 3 kids (it was either feed the car or feed the kids-both had unbelievably loud squeaks and rattles). Bought a 70 Toyota tin can and it got me through the gas crises of the early 70's.

I would never expect any manufacturer, especially the Big 3, to produce a 250,000 mile vehicle. There's no money in it for them (in their minds) because they need short term rollover to meet their quarterly profit goals.

My thinking is that they are shooting themselves in the foot. E.g., After my experiences with my 2012 Ford F150 gas mileage, I will be seriously considering other manufacturers for my next truck even though I have been a life-long Ford fan.

Ralph

But, then again, what do I know!?! I'm just a working stiff.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a guy in the area that still drives the old Volkswagon diesels, when he completely wears one out he goes as far as Arizonia to pick the next one up. Says it's one of the most reliable vehicles he's ever owned. Seems to be that way with a lot of the european models, people over there buy for reliability and more importantly mileage. It's very expensive to drive in europe and the last thing they want is unjustified repairs.

Wife's cousin has owned nothing but Audi's, he's fifty four, his last Audi was totaled so now he owns a Saab. The wife loves her Jeep Liberty, but it's already had two factory recalls. One for a rear cross link that can rust in two and cause a loss of control and another they added a free trailer hitch, in certain rearend crashes the gas tank can be compromised. So they added the trailer hitch as a guard, you're not supposed to actually use the trailer hitch...

If it wasn't for the price we'd be looking for a gently used Audi crossover for her next car. Of course repairs are also stupid expensive on Audi's from what I hear, kinda like any construction equipment that says Komatsu.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I had an old Audi when I was in college. It was a 5 speed 5 cylinder all wheel drive. The thing was bulletproof. It had 323K on the clock, and used no oil. I think the new generation of Audi is a little more of a status symbol compared to the old bulletproof models of the 1980's.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Yep, still seriously considering sticking with an older Dodge for a replacement of the beast that still has an injection pump instead of this new crap and the insane price of electronic injectors/sensors/pollution crap.


Yeah me too...

02 Ford F-150 is in the shop, won't pass emissions, smoke test showed an intake leak... turns out the lower intake is plastic, and if it was broke you're screwed because Ford won't make the intake anymore since it's more than ten years old, and nobody else does either... junkyard manifolds usually break or warp when pulled off and will never seal properly again...

Just ticks me off royally that Ford isn't backing up their parts any better than that. We've had Fords for 40 years but I think I've just bought my last one. I had the same crap from IH when they decided to quit offering parts for older cotton pickers... ended up switching to green machines I could get parts for. Was talking to a buddy of mine and he's like "all the manufacturers are that way now... they want to force you to junk the truck and go buy a new one". I won't buy a product from a company that won't back it up with parts... I don't want it.

I'm thinking seriously about either finding a mid-90's Cummins diesel (much as I'm not a fan of Dodge) or just going "old school" and getting a clean mid-70's Chevy or Ford pickup, pre emissions and without all the electronic and pollution crap to fail... Something I can fix myself that won't cost a fortune to repair and is more dependable...

Heck, the minivan blower quit on a road trip recently-- got to looking and it's ridiculous how much crap they put on these things... On the old Chevy I used to have, there was a fuse, blower speed switch, resistor block, and blower motor... that's it. This stupid Dodge minivan uses a fuse, relays, solid state blower resistor unit, temperature control module, grounds through the fan speed switch, and the blower motor... probably the stupid module out from having checked everything else... Think I'll just run a hot wire to it with a 40 amp inline fuse and a toggle switch-- good enough...

I hate these new vehicles...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Jd- get a pickup like this next time: someone did a nice job. Sweetest looking ford pickup I have seen. Sorry its upside down though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There... fixed it for you...

Sweet ride... that's what I want...

Later! OL JR


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I mean that's kind of cool, but it would get stuck on wet grass. 
I use 4WD damn near every other day. 
I like these dodge & Ford 550/5500's a lot. Big enough to tow 10+ tons and equipped with 4WD, but you can take them places cars can park.

I'm over the repair. I looked at it this way, a new 550 crew cab 4x4 diesel/auto with a new gooseneck body is $70,000. Divide that into 60 payments and 10K down and it's still $1,000/month. 
My repair and towing was ~$950. 
I'm ok with that. I just wish ford would have put anti-seize on the fitting so it wouldn't have taken 4.5 hrs to remove!!!


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

JD, probably took them half that time to fix. A buddy of mine working as a mechanic at a car dealership says they don't use mechanics actual hours in their shop anymore. They bill the hours that the Ford manuals says it takes on a repair. Get it done in half the time, its a shop bonus.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

aawhite said:


> JD, probably took them half that time to fix. A buddy of mine working as a mechanic at a car dealership says they don't use mechanics actual hours in their shop anymore. They bill the hours that the Ford manuals says it takes on a repair. Get it done in half the time, its a shop bonus.


That's the truth. I waited with the truck while they fixed it. It really took him about 2-3 hrs, but they billed me for ~4.5 hrs.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Ever drive along the PA turnpike in the western half of the state? There's a swath of dead forest on each side most of the way. The turnpike commission has a bare road (lots and lots of salt) policy. Trees don't like that nearly as much as the motorists.


Yes, I do.

Not to desparage your state but I dislike the PA Pike, It's narrow, speed limits change constantly and there are speed cops with no sense of humor in the bushes and under overpasses....but it's a necessary evil getting to Reading. The other alternative across 80 and down is almost 100 miles farther and in bad weather, neither road is good. It can be dry and nice on the west side of Blue Mountain and you pop through the 'hole in the wall' and run smack into a Noreaster... been there, done that and usually the trip out is bobtailing. We run a team going out and back, the other safety guy and me so we can take turns getting sweaty palms.

One thing neither of us want to do is pile up. Would look bad for 2 safety guys to wad up a truck, especially a new truck and new trailers......

We usually leave here at midnight, traffic is light and we can run a sold 70-72 all the way to the cash box. Once in PA, down comes the speed. We like to get well past P'burg before the commuters get going, we usually hit Harrisburg about the end of the morning commute.

We roll into the east side of Reading about 10am and call Reitnauer to make sure the units are decked (usually aren't) and head over to the Windmill for some SOS and scrapple and then to Reitnauer to strap down the units, hook up, put on dealer plates and start back.

Without fail, there is always a Penn-Dot officer checking trucks at the cash box getting back on. They don't bother us as wel usually have a new tractor and the trailers are always new.

I can cruise the OTPK at 2 over the limit and never see one speed cop. Get into PA and in the first 20 miles, I see 5 cops and you have unmarked cars too. In Ohio, the OHP cars are all marked.

It's a 21 hour round (Toledo to Reading and back) so long as the weather is good. Bad weather is always a crapshoot.

I've taken notice of the sodium kill more than once alongside the roadway. Hot sand is much more enviromentally friendly.

I'm very envious of the hayfields that I can see from the greenstamp on the east side of the 'hole in th wall'.... There is darn nice forage grown out that way.....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> We run a team going out and back, the other safety guy and me so we can take turns getting sweaty palms.
> 
> One thing neither of us want to do is pile up. Would look bad for 2 safety guys to wad up a truck, especially a new truck and new trailers......


Team drivers uh. Safety guys uh. How many times do you hot swap driving??? Come on, you can tell me.

I always thought about it but never did it. Back in my bull wagon days.

Those plain wrappers sitting in the middle shootn you in the face are better than the ones shootn you in the back at the get on's.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

We don't. 2 old farts hot swapping is a sure wreck. 

I usually drive from Toledo to the last rest area in Ohio, stop to wet the tires and get the sleepet until we get to Blue Mountain and then we switch again and I take it on into Reading. We secure the decked trailers (after breakfeast of course) and he (Fred) brings it out to Blue Mountain or a bit farther and I bring it into Toledo.

Of course our log books don't show it that way.....  Most of the trucks we drive out have onboard electronic logs but being in the safety department we have the passcodes to disable the units. We usually take a new Western Star double bunk, all air ride with a big motor thats being introduced into the fleet. I just dislike the new DEF all computerized engines but I do like the ride. Mostly ISX C's at 550 ponies with 13 overs....

We just run paper logs for the trip as a formality. They don't get turned in.... for the DOT just in case, like I said, PA is loaded with diesel cops....

One of the small fleet owners that uses our shop for work had 2 of his team drivers hot swap in Kansas somewhere (pulling short doubles) and totalled everything. Damn trucks don't drive themselves too well, espcially with short doubles....

Reitnauer builds custom configured trailers for us besides the for sale units. Last couple trips have been for 11 axle short Michigan doubles which is a short lead on 5 axles with a stinger and a short pup with 3 more axles. The lead has 3 lift axles and the pup has 2 lift axles. We cannot pull them hooked up on the PA Pike so we usually deck the lead and pup on an 8 axle 53 foot Michigan sled. (5 down and 3 up and flip a stock trailer upside down on top.. All the tires are off the doubles and on the trailers so we have to secure evrything with 6" straps, one every 10 feet, thats a DOT/ICC requirement plus secure all the tires and rims.

They can get pretty heavy... Lots of aluminum and the suspensions are steel of course. Decked, they are up in the wind and top heavy so you feel the sway on the curvy PA Pike.

It's a nice alternative to being a dick all the time.  My job is a necessity, problem is, my job causes others grief, drivers mainly.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I know you'll ask what you can gross on a 'sled' or short Michigan doubles... 163,000 on 11 axles so long as you can get the weight on the steer (18 or better). Most of our outfits can run between 109 and 115 on the deck and scale iit all day, every day..

Michigan allows 13 per axle and steers rated on tire width but it is possible to get 18 on a trailer axle so long as it isn't a close axle so we run 7 close on a 53 with 10'2.5" centerline to centerline on the first and second lead axles, sometims the lead is a steerable somerimes a lift. Federal Bridge states that you must have at least 10' 2" btweeen axle centerlines for maximum loading. We add 1/2" to the spec. You never know of the scaleman's tape is short...lol

We do quite a few axle configurations for differnet apps in different states. It's an interesting business.


----------

